# You Can't Push SystemUI.apk ?



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

I was doing some modding on my phone....
I started off with the launcher, and removed the white line above the icons and also changed the app drawer icon....

Then I re-pushed the Launcher2.apk back to my phone and everything worked perfect....

Then I wanted to edit the focus background on the soft keys, so I pulled SystemUI.apk off of my phone, edited the sysbar highlight file and re-pushed SystemUI.apk... that's when thing got messed up. Restarted the phone, had no soft keys or top bar. So I though "o well, big deal, ill push the old un-edited SystemUI back on" So I did..... and it didn't fix anything.

I should have just installed the new icon through CWM with a zip like I have been with all the soft key icons... but I was trying to be quick.... But it backfired lol.

Luckily I have a recent Nandroid backup, but im currently confused as to why this happened?
Can we not push SystemUI.apk like other files?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

hxdrummerxc said:


> I was doing some modding on my phone....
> I started off with the launcher, and removed the white line above the icons and also changed the app drawer icon....
> 
> Then I re-pushed the Launcher2.apk back to my phone and everything worked perfect....
> ...


Thought we could....did you set permissions?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mb02 (Nov 28, 2011)

Were you pushing the files with the phone turned on?


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't ever had an issue pushing systemui files. I've done it with root explorer , and adb. Make sure you areonly making a copy of the file and not removing it completely.

Only other thing that would make it messed up is if you messed up one of the files within systemui or if you messed up re-compiling it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

mb02 said:


> I haven't ever had an issue pushing systemui files. I've done it with root explorer , and adb. Make sure you areonly making a copy of the file and not removing it completely.
> 
> Only other thing that would make it messed up is if you messed up one of the files within systemui or if you messed up re-compiling it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well, I used adb and just pulled the SystemUI from system/app. Then I decompiled in apktools (with my ROM's framework) and then edited one icon, recompiled with "apktool b SystemUI", and then pushed right back to system/app. But the strange part was, I did.....

adb shell sysrw
adb push systemUI.apk system/app
adb shell sync
adb shell sysro

But when I did "sysro" it gave me an error saying the file system was busy. So I just said screw it and restarted the phone, and that's when the trouble started.

And if I did mess up recompiling it, or messed up a file, wouldn't re-pushing the original non-edited SystemUI re-fix the issue? or no?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Adb remount
Adb shell stop
Adb push filex 
Adb remount
Adb shell start
Adb reboot



Edit - its always good to do a adb pull /system/app/SystemUI.apk SystemUI2.apk

That way you have a backup

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have some metamorphs that modify SystemUI.apk while live. Causes infinite looping FCs but a reboot fixes it.


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> Adb remount
> Adb shell stop
> Adb push filex
> Adb remount
> ...


Hmmmm,
Didn't work....

Same thing happened, lost softkeys and top bar. I don't understand, its the same way that I have compiled the files all along.... and when I flash from zip files they work fine.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ohhh sorry.. losing top bar and bottom is not a problem with pushing the file, its the apk is not correctly built.. you coulda added a file not listed in the XML or edited an XML w/o redoing the .arsc file....

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> Ohhh sorry.. losing top bar and bottom is not a problem with pushing the file, its the apk is not correctly built.. you coulda added a file not listed in the XML or edited an XML w/o redoing the .arsc file....
> 
> Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


That makes sense,

But the strange thing is, I didn't do any of that. I Just replaced one image file, and recompiled. Maybe I accidentally put the image in the wrong folder. Sometimes I get the "xhdpi" and "nodpi" mixed up. But I tried multiple times, and I would have seen that it didn't ask to overwrite the file like it should. I ended up just flashing with a zip file through CWM to change the one icon. Which isn't very time efficient but it worked.


----------

